# torn rib cartilage?



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Anyone ever tear rib cartilage? I tore mine boating last week. Not sure when exactly it happened, but might be a good reminder to stretch before getting in your boat. Anyone been through this before have an estimated heal time?


----------



## boatdziner (Jul 7, 2005)

Been there, done that. Not much fun, as you probably already know. My recovery involved about two months off the water. I used a rib wrap bandage when I started back in my boat for the first few weeks. Seemed to help but it was aweful itchy.

The good news is that there isn't any water this year anyway.

Dan


----------



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

Average heeling time for that injury is 4-6weeks. There isn't much you can do for that except a wrap for pressure. Depending on where the rip is the pressure may or may not help. I have cracked ribs torn cartilage and broke floating ribs. Sometimes pressure helps sometimes not, but usually started feeling better after 4+ weeks.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Wrapping your ribs can also lead to pneumonia...


----------



## daveb1 (Jul 18, 2008)

I fractured a rib and tore a rib cartilage at the same time in 2008. I'm afraid you're in for a world of hurt, my friend :0 The fracture was the lesser of the two, with pain pretty much gone after 4 weeks. The cartilage was a good two months. I'll warn you now - do not, DO NOT, sneeze. It will bring you to your knees, whimpering like a lost puppy. Good luck and hope you heal soon!


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Ouch*

Ouch, been there and did that. Everything above and mine rib still sticks out a little farther than the other side. Only bugs me when I lay down to ocean surf. 

Sucks, but it doesn't heal fast and can leave scar tissue. Don't do what I did and jump on a mechanical bull 5.5 weeks into your healing time. Still a bit outside. and time to start over.


----------



## boatdziner (Jul 7, 2005)

Don said:


> Ouch, been there and did that. Everything above and mine rib still sticks out a little farther than the other side. Only bugs me when I lay down to ocean surf.


Crazy that you should mention that because I had a flare up with my pain after a week of surfing in Costa Rica. Must be something about the position on the board that puts lots of pressure on the rib cage.

Dan


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

In addition to no paddling, don't go to comedy clubs or watch funny movies, don't think about being a designated hitter, and forget about golf. This should last about 4-8 weeks depending on when you start feeling better and go out and do any of the above too soon and re injurer yourself.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

awesome


----------



## gringo pescador (Mar 20, 2012)

I tore mine landing face 1st on my own elbow while learning to snowboard back about 1991. Took about 4 weeks to heal (I was young then). Twice since I have re-injured the same spot. The last time was just a couple months ago. All I did was lift my 3yo out of a pool and onto a deck, leaned my chest against the side of the pool just right while doing it and "pop". It took 1 week before I could get a full night's sleep and another two before I was healed enough to resume normal activity.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Asking about medical issues on Mountainbuzz, I'm now questioning your street cred "streetdoctor"


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

I fractured these two about 10 years ago, no problem since but i'm pretty sure this happened when i rolled. wrap is helping a lot, I think I'll pick up a rib belt and use it when I boat in the future. 

Hoping it isnt too bad, I had xrays done and it looks like it's the cartilage right at the tips.


----------



## RK (Jun 8, 2012)

During healing from multiple broken rib injury Arnica used topically and internally really helped me, it's been years and I'm still very "flinchy" on that side.


----------

